# ADSL Router with External Storage Connection Option



## aksharatg (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello, 
I am looking for a ADSL Modem + Router with the USB port option to connect the external hard drive or pen drive.. 
Is there any ADSL Router available with these features for price range of 2500 to max 3000 rupees? 

Thank you,

Regards,
Akshara


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2013)

D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com
however this model seems to have some problems with range & also some people here couldn't setup it to access connected usb storage device from internet(though it works fine within local network/lan).


----------



## webgenius (Feb 22, 2013)

Check out Asus N-13 and N-16. They have in-build download managers too. I'm using N-16 from more than a year and that is the best router among many that I have used till date.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2013)

op needs adsl modem+router though i agree that asus RT-N13U B1 router is much better than dlink 2750u modem+router.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com
> however this model seems to have some problems with range & also some people here couldn't setup it to access connected usb storage device from internet(though it works fine within local network/lan).



Another vote for DSL-2750U for the requirement of OP.


----------



## gcbeldar (Feb 22, 2013)

Stretch budget to 3.5k go for Asus RT-N13U[2.8k] + Tp-Link Modem [0.7k] will be best solution with lot of advantages.
1. DD-Wrt Support
2. Asus RT13U supports most of the 3g USB Modem in case of Emergency
3. Good Storage support eg; NTFS, EXT3

..................... Any Other feature can be added


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2013)

^^agreed.just today another member posted complaint about 2750u.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/170529-problem-using-router-both-pc-laptop-new-post.html

unless stretching budget is impossible my suggestion is get asus router & tp-link modem for ~3900.much better performance & features.


----------



## aksharatg (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Thank you so much for providing your suggestions.

I need to be able to access my connected external storage via internet as well. But, it seems D-Link falls short in that requirement.

So the Asus and Tp-Link combo looks to be a good deal.. 

Could you please let me know the exact model of TP-Link modem?

The Asus RT-N13U B1 is costing 3000 rupees on Flipkart.
**********************

Also, one more thought is...
Currently I have a D-Link 2730U ADSL Router. I thought of selling it and then do the upgrade... But if I am going for Asus and Tp-Link combo, I feel I can use my current modem as instead of TP-Link and just buy Asus to enable the external storage... I can do this right??
Though it may overshoot my budget by a big margin, I feel this is also a one of the optoin.


Thank you,

Regards,
Akshara


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2013)

no need to buy tp-link modem if 2730u is working fine.for information including accessing asus rt-n13u b1 from internet see this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/165605-need-adsl-router-bsnl-connection-pref-dd-wrt.html


----------



## aksharatg (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi All,
Thank you very much for all the help in providing the right information and helping me to choose the right option.
Can you please point me to a right thread or article which would help me to Configure my Asus N13U and D-Linkn 2730U with my BSNL connection..

Thank you,

Regards,
Akshara


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 27, 2013)

Just connect and surf, no need to configure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2013)

^^what if modem is in pppoe mode or its home address conflict with asus home ip address?it is better to configure modem in bridge mode & change the asus router home ip to something different from modem.

@aksharatg,see these articles by just4kix.basic procedure is same for all modem/routers.
All my useful articles and guides
see this article no.10 for detailed information about modem+wifi router setup:
Setup of ADSL Modem/Router UT-300R2U with Linksys Wireless Router WRT54G


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^what if modem is in pppoe mode or its home address conflict with asus home ip address?it is better to configure modem in bridge mode & change the asus router home ip to something different from modem.



Well no doubt IP conflict will occur, but asus firmware has got provisions which automatically issues a warning and fixes it on your approval.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 27, 2013)

I've used the router with pppoe as well as non-pppoe connections, and felt absolutely no need of bridge mode or any other tinkering.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

aksharatg said:


> Hi All,
> Thank you very much for all the help in providing the right information and helping me to choose the right option.
> Can you please point me to a right thread or article which would help me to Configure my *Asus N13U* and D-Linkn 2730U with my BSNL connection..
> 
> ...


Is there B1 after the bold text? if not 
then you just got a old version


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-in-One Printer Server Router - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

^ all good

Flash DD-WRT and install pyload and transmission!
Ultimate downloading machine


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-in-One Printer Server Router - Asus: Flipkart.com



In Ebay one can get cheaper deal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2013)

yes but i prefer flipkart(unless difference is ~500 or more) because of its solid service & 30 days replacement policy with no nonsense(i mean you can simply return the product by making any excuse).


----------



## aksharatg (Mar 6, 2013)

I would like to thatnk you all for providing the required information and help me choosing the right product.
I have ordered Asus RTN13U B1 from Flipkart..

Will post my experience once I receive it...


----------

